# 100th Drookian Fenriders - A Cavalry Company



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*100th Drookian Fenriders​*
_Half a league, half a league,
Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death
Rode the one hundred.
“Forward, the Light Brigade!
Charge for the guns!” he said.
Into the Eye of Terror
Rode the one hundred.

Cannon to right of them,
Cannon to left of them,
Cannon in front of them
Volleyed and thundered;
Stormed at with shot and shell,
Boldly they rode and well,
Into the jaws of Death,
Into the mouth of hell
Rode the one hundred.​_
Welcome to my very ambitious project log, where I attempt to do something I've been wanting/waiting to do for several years: an Astra Militarum Cavalry company. NO NOT THOSE MECHANISED BOYS, PROPER CAVALRY! Developments in my own painting and modelling skills over the last few years coupled with Forgeworld's incredible Death Korp Death Rider kits has made this ambition an attainable reality. 

*The Forces*
The idea of a Rough Rider Company first came to me when I read the 3rd edition rulebook










From then it took a long time to come back around before I came to the decision what regiment? 

Sticking with the Death Korps did not appeal to me, no converting required but, they had the best 40k horses, WFB/Aos horses just don't cut it. From that moment I knew I would be converting Death Riders. I mind mapped up options for what I thought would be great cavalry armies. Vostroyan, Praetorian,and Tallarn all made it to the final four but it was the 
Drookian Fen Guard that took it. The Drookian Fen Guard first came to everyones attention with Victoria's golden daemon squad, proudly wearing their kilts, with beautifully freehanded tartan. They portray both the grim dark future, and maintain that real human element to them, something a lot of regiments loose. I understand they are the faceless regiments of the imperial guard but, that is something I really want to show, that human cost aspect.

*Primary Goals:*

- Extensive (and exclusive) conversions.
- The use of casting
- Green Stuffing icons and insignia. 

*Inspiration:*

Really because I want to share with you where I draw so much of my inspiration

Taros Campaign
Eastern Empire
 “DEATH’S HEAD” - 3rd Krieg Tank Division - Titan Hunter Detachment - Best Guard Blog of all time
Pre-heresy Iron Warriors - Love the organisation, layout and attention to detail in this Log
Three Hives Rebellion - Some of the best custom fluff i have ever had the privilege to read
Tau Drop Troops
Sersi's Slaaneshi Themed Daemon Army - My first exposure of using casting to turn great conversions into elaborate units

*My Requirements*
As you can imagine with a project of this size, a lot is required. It takes Games Workshop years to produce theirs, and they have all their very talented members of staff. I have myself, and hopefully a supportive and encouraging hobby community to drive my along. What I really want to show is the human side of the Imperial Guard. 

*Resources Intended for Use:*

COMPONENTS:
Forgeworld Death Riders
Victoria Miniatures Kilts 1 & 2
Puppetswar Cossack heads

*The Basis:
*

Unlike any other army I have attempted, to create this army has required so much preparation work. A lot of details needed to be decided ahead of time so that expanding the army wouldn't throw up annoying difficulties from rushed planning.

STAGE ONE

The first stage was to create the conversion that could be cast






STAGE TWO

The second stage is to cast the miniature




The first images I received



































STAGE THREE

The third stage is what is usually everyone elses starting point, building some miniatures


















*Completed Units:*

COMING SOON (I HOPE)

*What's next:*

Well I have a lot of Rough riders to build. I am still waiting on the required number of bases, as well as the brass rod to build them all. Also my drill broke meaning a few days delay there.
Once that is out of the way, I plan to build some tow guns (Inspiration can be found here), as well as a dismounted company command including an engineer on a mechanical horse

Let me know what you think


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Ambition, you've got... and I've wanted to see some more proper Rough Riders for ages. Good luck (and persistence. You're going to need persistence  )


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> Ambition, you've got... and I've wanted to see some more proper Rough Riders for ages. Good luck (and persistence. You're going to need persistence  )


Thank you


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Casting has finally finished and I can begin what I know will be a long slog to building a full company. I believe the conversions I have along the way will be a great way to change it up every so often to maintain enthusiasm.

Talking of enthusiasm, I just had to build my first five straight away

Let me know what you think










































I also got cast a torso for my foot infantry, a lot less interesting but, still cool


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

It came to my attention that I rushed my photographs of my new Fen Riders, and that just cannot do.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Update*

This is where I am at the moment. Fifty Fenriders have been built, minus heads on 25 of them as I wait on a big order from Puppetswar. The Bigger bases in the middle will be used for my Tow Guns (Heavy Weapons Teams).

Next is the greenstuffing which I know will take a while as well as some more general clean up of the model.

I am also waiting on an order from Victoria Mi that will allow me to convert some of these to be using their rebreathers










I started toying with the idea of a fancier head dress for the mounts of my command squad (I already knew my mounted commissar conversion will). I also already have plans for the actual rider. What do you think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not sure about the skull on the headdress. It doesn't really fit the feel of the model. What about just painting the command squad a different colour instead of sticking something extra on it?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm not sure about the skull on the headdress. It doesn't really fit the feel of the model. What about just painting the command squad a different colour instead of sticking something extra on it?


I know, I have had time to think on it now. I am just trying to think of ways that doesn't involve more sculpting as I already have so much to do


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Update - 26/11/18*
_Or How I got distracted_

As of my last update, my plan was to continue the long arduous process of greenstuffing, filling gaps, filing, and mold line removal. While breaking up the monotonousness of that by working on my conversions.

Unfortunately the parts required for those conversions only arrived on Saturday afternoon (24/11/18).

Eventually I couldn’t take it any more and decided to build some infantry


























*Description*

This simple unit shows what can be achieved when not only do you supplement a kit with a 3rd parties parts but also when you combine multiple sources to create something truly unique

Heads – Puppetswar

You have already seen these heads on my cavalry. Puppetswar cast great quality pieces and I would happily recommend them to anyone. They are currently renewing some of their lines, and the line I invested in is going/gone. (Good thing I own 200 of those heads + my altered versions). The replacements can be found here.

Arms – Mad Robot Miniatures

I ran into some difficulty in getting these pieces that I didn’t foresee. They do not send worldwide so my parts had to be shipped via somewhere else. The quality of the casts are fantastic. How they are attached to some of the sprues could cause problems for inexperienced hobbyists. The rolled sleeve arms can be found here.

Legs – Victoria Miniatures

Victoria Miniatures could be argued to be the most well known 3rd party part supplier. I would like the quality to be slightly higher but the quality is certainly not bad. Their customer service is also very good. The Kilted Legs can be found here.

Torso – Mine

These Torsos are what I used on my Fen Riders. It started life as a Cadian Torso before webbing was sculpted on, and the Victoria Miniature Gas Mask blended into it.

Weapons – Forgeworld

I went through many options until I settled on what pattern lasgun to use. Catachan versions were too “heroic scale” for the rest of the miniature. Third party options didn’t fitthe feel so I eventually settled on the Forgeworld Death korps version, which can be found here (I will use their pattern weapons except for the grenade launcher).
*
Command Squad WIP*

With the parts that have arrived, I have quickly started converting a few members of my company command. Below arepictures of the Officer and the Commissar. The Commissar will most certainly be receiving a cape, as well as a lot more greenstuff.










































*What are your thoughts?
*










I am debating as to whether the Commissar deserves a rebreather, and as I have recently been leaning in one direction, I thought I would put it out for a public opinion poll


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

UPDATE TIME

It has been an awfully long time since I got back to work on this project. While I haven’t really touched a miniature in about 6 months, I have been busy with other hobby related things relating to this project that I hope to show you soon once the proverbial ball gets rolling again.

So I will start with a small update. I have finally printed off some dogs to sit among my mounted command squad.



















Enjoy


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I have finally gotten around to converting 84% of my command squad

1.The Commissar

The commissar has had a cloak added (mainly to disguise the conversion work done in the body swap), and a fur connector to disguise the join. A servo skull has been added, as well as a stand alone rebreather, and hunting lance sheath to tie them into the squad

2. The Officer

Has a bonnet to further tie in with the Scottish routes of the regiment, a power sword, a lance and personal banner, and a few pieces of additional equipment

3. The Standard Bearer

The simplest conversion. A banner in place of the hunting lance, and a sword for combat. Added rank insignia on the left shoulder

4. The Navigator

Reading a map, and uses his binoculars. Hunting Lance is stored on the back of the horse. Rank insignia added.

5. Medic

I decided the medic would not carry a hunting lance, so instead is carrying a standard lasgun. In addition I thought they would be required to carry more equipment than the others so I added a bit more stowage to the mount, as well as added the medic symbol to the left shoulder

6. Horn blower (Vox) – WIP

See below for more information


















































*Where can I find a Horn?*

You may have noticed I didnt share any individual photo of the Horn blower, that is because I have misplaced (Ed: LOST!) the horn I was intending to use on him. I thought the horn works well with cavalry and can count as a vox-caster, as well as can be used to control the dogs.

Unfortunately I have no idea where my piece originated so I am hoping someone can offer some suggestions to a replacement. I was certain the original was an WFB Empire piece but, have trawled the GW website I have had no luck in tracking it down


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*UPDATE*










A very kind individual close to me managed to source a few horns from the Empire/Freeguild range in just a couple of days, so I have been able to get this finished promptly.


















































What is next?

Next up, I am converting/scratch building a fair few to guns to count as heavy weapon teams. Taking these as inspiration


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

It was suggested to me that my dogs were on the slightly chunky side, and after having a few days to think it over, as well as seeing someone else's work in printing them smaller. I decided to print them again, at 85% the size

People have asked where I got them from, I downloaded the file from Thingiverse, here.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Tow Gun Progress Part 1










I am excited to say today I can show a sneak peak of what is being worked on. Doing an all cavalry army would get a little boring if it would only be made of only one squad, in this instance Rough Riders. Therefore other squads are being converted to incorporate the cavalry element of my army.

Heavy Weapon Teams are the first to get said treatment, after all it quite clearly said it in the 3rd edition rulebook










Now I am certainly made enough to do such a thing.

Despite my best efforts and some valiant attempts I found it rather difficult to create such a conversion, that would be easily replicated. Therefore I reached out to Maarten van der Zalm, a miniature designer to create the trailer and gun in CAD so that it may be 3D printed and easily replicated.

I now have a few sample shots of what we (mainly he) have been working on.

Please while you are here, take a look at his Shapeways Shop Youbreakityoubuyit

It will mean a lot to me if you can support him


































The design eerily resembles the Death Korp aesthetics to match well with the rest of my army. The ammo cart will have a removable lid, inside of which will have magnetisable inserts, each one corresponding to the heavy weapon in tow. Ammo Drums for Autocannons, Power Packs for Lascannons etc

As always I hope you have enjoyed, and I look forward to reading any comments you may have

See you soon


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*40k Willys Jeep*










While the CAD Files for the Tow Guns are being worked on by someone else, I have had some time to pursue a side project that I have wanted to do for a very long time; A 40k Willys Jeep.

Now the use of Scale Miniatures in 40k has always been met with mixed results. They suffer from scale issues, and not being ‘heroic’ enough.



















 Tamiya 32552
 Wheels – Blackdog US Jeep Accessories
 Stowage – Blackdog British SAS Jeep North Africa
 Heavy Stubbers – Forgeworld DK HWT
 Brass Barrels – RB Models 20mm Oerlikon L/70, grooved barrel
 Legs – Victoria Sitting Kilt Legs
 Arms – Mad Robot Miniatures


Where it fits into my Regiments Organisational Structure I do not yet know, nor do I know what rules I would use for it if it ever graced the table but, what I do know is that I am very happy with it.

The corrent consensus is either a Staff Car for the Command of an upcoming Field Artillery Company or as part of a future kill team (Long Range Desert Group esq)

It has been suggested that with a little moderation to its loadout (Which I note will never happen), it would make a good count as Tauros. To that I say, a 1/48 Wasp Flamethrower Jeep would be an even better replacement.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So I have been a busy little bee while waiting for the completed CAD files to come in. No idea what I will be like while they are awaybeing printed. Exciting times ahead

*Proof of Concept: Drookian Dragoons*










While I am making a Cavalry Regiment, I never once said I was sticking just to the Rough Rider unit; that would be incredibly boring wouldn’t it. I am of course waiting for the Tow Gun Parts to be finished, and while I am waiting have that pent up hobby energy so I decided to crack on and do a proof of concept for a unit idea I had, Dragoons.
Quick history lesson:



> _*“Dragoons originally were a class of mounted infantry, who used horses for mobility, but dismounted to fight on foot.”*_



Note: I don’t care about the legality of base sizes

The intention of these is for them to count as Infantry if I ever get to play again (Haven’t played properly since 5th). I am of course limited to them not being able to realistically mount up in a Chimera but, the image of having more cavalry really appeals to me

Components

▪My Highlandised Death Rider Horse
▪Puppetswar Cossack Head
▪Victoria miniatures Kilt Legs & Rolled Sleeve arms
▪Death Korp Lasgun
A lot of work still to go with this but, the proof of concept is there. There will need to bit of green stuffing to smooth over the saddle, fix the stowage, and have the reins hanging down.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Drookian Dragoons*










I have been riding that surge of hobby energy, and finished off my Dragoon concept and rounded it out with the other 7 standard infantry. Making it one “count as” Infantry Squad currently minus a Heavy Weapons Team.

After removing the riders I had to rebuild


The Saddle
Baggage
Stirrups
Reins


The Stirrups while fiddly were not too difficult. If I was to make more I would 3D print them just to save time.

The Reins on the other hand were annoying to do, particularly the ones over the head. The Greenstuff ones are shaper but the Plasticard one has far better shape.










*Tow Gun Progress*

You will see from the pictures that there are only eight Dragoons, that is because a heavy weapon team will be joining them. Maarten has been chipping away on the CAD files. Here are some of the newest renders (Rivets will be the last thing added)










*Future Project*










Games Workshop recently announced the new Adeptus Mechanicus Unit: Serberys raiders. I of course looked beyond that and finally saw a far simpler route to making

Bio-Priest Fleshseer AKA ‘The Vet’ (Count as Tech-Priest)

Here is some  inspiration I will be working off of for it:










Thank you very much. I look forward to reading what you have to say. See you on the next one


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Laser Cutting Templates - 40k Truck​*









Close to eleven years ago, Dave Taylor and Chris Wynn came together to build the awesome truck you see above. (Facebook: Dave Taylor Miniatures)

You can follow the build process here

Part One

Part Two

They then very kindly released the templates for the build so that others can copy this awesome conversion.










Now I always wanted to make this conversion but, was never willing to draw out all the templates by hand, especially if I ever wanted to make more than one. Therefore with currently being under quarantine procedures with the CoronaVirus Outbreak I converted the templates into DXF Files so that they can be accurately laser cut.

I reached out to Dave Taylor and Chris Wynn for permission to share these (Evidence available upon request), and wouldn’t you know, now they can too be yours.

You will want to cut into 1mm thick sheet styrene

Now due to global prevailing conditions I am not yet able to cut these myself but, I will be updating the file from time to time with any minor improvements that may or may not need to be made.

Again thank you to Dave Taylor and Chris Wynn for designing this awesome conversion, and everyone praise them for letting me share the DXF files with you

The Files can be downloaded from here


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

*Update*

Just a quick update today

Progress has admittedly been rather slow, and that is because I am currently under the affect of the COVID19 quarantine in China. On top of that my glue has dried out, and now I am relatively stuck with what hobby I can do in my apartment.

That said, I received an update on the TOW Gun kits that I am commissioning, and the variable lids representing different weapons ammunition has been finished.

Until the next one, have a great day


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Amid worldwide chaos I bring you a big update!

The CAD designs for the Tow Guns are near enough complete, and therefore, ready for printing.

A method was devised on how to attach the gun to the cart. A solid connection made more sense than a second trailer hook since that could cause the cart to fishtail really weird in rough terrain. Now there’s a single balljoint connecting the horse to the cart so it is pulled more like one big trailer.

Hopefully the next time you see me I will have the prints done, and something assembled.


----------

